# American Mortgage Services?



## mike_dpr (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey everybody anyone have input on these guys? thanks


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

there is plenty here if you do a search.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Are you referring to American Home Mortgage?


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Message me privately. I can tell you all about them. The good and BAD


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

American mortgage services is a sg vendor in florida out of Port Orange


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Probably not much left to go around after a sub of SG takes their cut?


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

They take 25 % after SG takes their 25-35%. They owe me $5000 and $3500 is from 2 SG jobs. and it's been over 60 days on them. Can I call SG and B&*(% about them and demand payment directly from SG? I just want my money. If it was $500 I could deal with the loss but not a $3500 loss. Any insight is appreciate to how I can collect my money. I hassle them every couple of days to no avail, so now I want to involve SG, can I do that and what will happen if I do?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You will speak to someone who doesn't care; then be transferred to someone who cares even less. They don't know you, have no contract with you and will try to make you believe your sol. If they paid every sub that was griffed by a regional they would have to show less profit. They won't even bother to spin you around and back to AMS. They just don't acknowledge this stuff.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

tak said:


> They take 25 % after SG takes their 25-35%. They owe me $5000 and $3500 is from 2 SG jobs. and it's been over 60 days on them. Can I call SG and B&*(% about them and demand payment directly from SG? I just want my money. If it was $500 I could deal with the loss but not a $3500 loss. Any insight is appreciate to how I can collect my money. I hassle them every couple of days to no avail, so now I want to involve SG, can I do that and what will happen if I do?


 go read the articles on this subject....

http://foreclosurepedia.org/cwis-llc-agrees-to-settle-claim/

There are three of them...also on facebook there is a video about "Letter of Demand....you should check it out...


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

lien the property call the lender


----------

